# VIP 211 and Windows Media Center



## chartman (Sep 14, 2004)

Has anybody been able to get your 211 working with Media Center? I cannot seem to find an IR code in Media Center that will change the channels on the 211.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

It might not be the IR code. I have a Media Center working with a 622 - it doesn't like 4 digit channel numbers. I could only get it to work with 3 digit numbers in the Media Center setup.


----------

